# Roof box- Yakima vs. Thule?



## essjss (Aug 16, 2008)

Hi all,

I know this isn't directly bike related but I'll be carrying bike gear on the roof and am wondering if anyone has recommendations or experience with the Yak or Thule boxes.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

Yakima, in general. I've had both. Right now I think the Yakima Skyboxes are better than the Thule Ascent series. The Ascent series is a lot floppy and less rigid so it wiggles more etc... There are rumors that Thule is working on this. I did like the older Thule Altantis boxes better but they changed them all last year and the size I needed didn't exist anymore.

I used to like the Yakima locking system better where you could unlock the box and leave it unlocked. Now they both have the same system where you can't take your keys out unless it's locked.

J.


----------



## TX_Shifter (Aug 14, 2007)

JohnJ80 said:


> Yakima, in general. I've had both. Right now I think the Yakima Skyboxes are better than the Thule Ascent series. The Ascent series is a lot floppy and less rigid so it wiggles more etc... There are rumors that Thule is working on this. I did like the older Thule Altantis boxes better but they changed them all last year and the size I needed didn't exist anymore.
> 
> I used to like the Yakima locking system better where you could unlock the box and leave it unlocked. Now they both have the same system where you can't take your keys out unless it's locked.
> 
> J.


Agreed! I too have the Skybox and love it. 
Also I like the Yakima lock / grab handel better then the Thule design.


----------



## essjss (Aug 16, 2008)

Great, thanks for the input. I'm heading out tomorrow to check out the Yak in person. I've seen some of the Thule boxes and the lid seems a bit floppy, maybe that is why they are about 10lbs lighter on average.


----------



## Kickbucket1 (Jun 1, 2007)

I had a Yakima SpaceCase and the lid was too floppy so I eventually tossed it. I replaced it with the Yakima Skybox 15 LoPro Titanium and really like it. Low profile, aerodynamic, stiff non floppy lid with a solar led light, very low wind noise. If you can swing the cost, get it.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

The other things that are important -

Both of the boxes mount very quickly and easily to the car. The Thule is slightly easier to mount since the mount is a set of jaws that close by turning a knob. The Yakimas are flip locks that you adjust and then press closed. Both are extremely solid, but the Thule knogs inside the box stand up about 3-4", breaking up the storage space a bit (no problem if only skis). The Yakima ones are lower profile and better if you will use the box in a more general purpose mode.

The Yakima box is also easier to position on the car than the Thule. You just slide the box onto the bars from the front. The Thules you have to position the jaws and lower the open jaws over the bars - a more fiddly sort of approach.

J.


----------



## carlhulit (Sep 13, 2005)

I have a yakima spacebooster (the cheapest smallest one) its stiff enough and has the quick release mounts which the cheap thules dont have. these are the best thing they ever put on roof boxes dont get one without them


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

I haven't looked at the cheaper Thule's. Do they still use that threaded U bolt arrangement? Sounds like they haven't gone to the jaws controlled with a knob like the newer ones.

J.


----------



## rocks'r'friends (Mar 30, 2007)

I have a Yakima and I find it extremely easy to install and remove, even by myself, I love the clamp jaw system. It is quite ridged, plus it survived getting ripped off the roof and sliding down the road during a head on collision with only minor cosmetic damage, tough.


----------



## essjss (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks for all the input. 

Any thoughts on capacity? I'm leaning towards the 16 cuft Yakima model but wonder if the 12 would cover it.


----------



## rocks'r'friends (Mar 30, 2007)

You might be surprised how much you can fit in a 12 cubic foot box. But it just depends on your needs and what you can fit on your roof rack, both width and weight wise.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 16, 2009)

rocks'r'friends said:


> You might be surprised how much you can fit in a 12 cubic foot box. But it just depends on your needs and what you can fit on your roof rack, both width and weight wise.


I have a Yak 12 cu foot also. I avoided the wider ones because I wanted to fit both the box & a 6-ski holder on the roof at the same time for the larger ski trips I go on


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

I have the skybox 12. I get 6-8 pairs of skis plus poles into it. I also an get 3-5 duffle bags. I get more nervous about the weight with the duffles than I do with volume.

The height of the boxes varies considerably. The 12 has the lowest height without spending huge money. 

J.


----------

